# What does A1/A2 mean?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Also, are there any tests you need to put your raw milk to?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

A1/A2 has nothing to do with the milk as far as germs are concerned. It has to do with a little blimp on the end of a protein chain in the cow's DNA. A2/A2 is supposed to NOT cause heart disease, diabetes, autism.....etc. 

You can test your milk for 
SCC - sonomatic Cell count - what's in the milk
platelet count ? I think - that's how well your machine cleaning and milk handling routine keeps the milk clean.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

plate count - measures bacterial growth. 

(platelets is a component of blood)

A somatic cell count under 150,000 is very good. over 200,000 and you may have subclinical mastitis.

I don't remember the scoring for plate counts - I think it was a simple 1-5 scale, the lower the better.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

how do you test the milk? Are there strips or something to do it at home? Also found the infor for having the A1 -2 test done on 

http://dextercattle.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=milk&action=display&thread=1053
thanks!


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I just checked that out...very interesting. Looks like the tests can be done at UC-Davis

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/cattle.php

and I think I will have them done on my 2.

Now comes the question, does one believe the A1/A2 hypothesis, and who's study is most credible? Hooray! Another onslaught of info brought to you by opposing industries!!! 

Oh well, genetics have always interested me......


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

The Veterinary Genetics lab at UC Davis has been doing the test for a couple of months, now. Many cows have been tested. The results show that the A1 mutation has spread through all of our breeds.

All it takes to test your cow (or bull) to see which type of milk they carry is to pull a strand of 40 hairs from the tail switch, tape it to the sample submission form, and mail it away.

Results come back fast. I've been getting results in less than a week.

Whether you believe that A1 beta casein is causing health problems or not, it is still a good idea to have your cows tested. Hardly a day goes by that I don't have someone looking for an A2/A2 milk cow. They're willing to pay a few bucks more for the peace of mind of drinking A2 milk.

If you're in the midwest, where there are Hy-Vee stores, you can already buy A2 milk and A2 milk products. The Prairieview Dairy in Nebraska has an all A2 herd and is distributing their products through Hy-Vee.

I believe that the research that led to the discovery of the A1 variation of beta casein in commercial dairy milk was properly done. Every research paper I've read supported the original conclusions to some degree, and some have indicated that the A1 beta casein may be even more harmful than the first study indicated.

I have found no research that indicated that A2 beta casein posed any health hazard whatsoever.

That's what made me resolve to have all my cattle tested to identify those which only carry A2.

Goats, camels and humans all produce pure A2 milk. The A1 variant is only found in cattle. I believe that those cattle which produce A1 beta casein are the result of a mutation, and not a good one, either. I prefer to only own cattle that produce pure A2 milk.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I think this is where the main question comes in....are people going to pay more for A2 milk or actually, should I feel justified charging more for A2 milk. I have a Guernsey and a Jersey and will get another Guernsey soon, so I'm guessing my chances of A2 are pretty good. I might actually have the other Guernsey tested before I buy her!

Certainly the discovery of the A1 beta casesin should be considered valid. That type of research and results are "easy" to reproduce and quantify. I think the research relating to the health effects is more difficult to produce. There are so many variables and assumptions in these types of studies it's hard to come up with empirical evidence. It's interesting to read the papers and then the articles that question those studies and it's interesting to consider the sources of the papers and articles (read: outside interests). Sometimes I feel a little frustrated when I'm shown "scienctific proof" and then "debunking that proof"...who knows what to believe anymore? Remember the bad science in the global warming debate..on both sides.

That being said, I personally believe there is truth to it. It's just my Missouri-born nature to want the real story and to have someone convince me, especially if I may consider A2 milk a plus in my dairy share considerations. I hope my cows are A2  

About the tests for plate counts and somatic cells, can these be done at home with a convenient test kit or do I have to send those out. My current "drink a warm cup from each milking" taste test has worked so far but I'd love some kind of "official" test I can do, especially when I start milking 3.

Thanks!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

greenhorn said:


> ................a
> That being said, I personally believe there is truth to it. It's just my Missouri-born nature to want the real story and to have someone convince me, especially if I may consider A2 milk a plus in my dairy share considerations. I hope my cows are A2
> 
> About the tests for plate counts and somatic cells, can these be done at home with a convenient test kit or do I have to send those out. My current "drink a warm cup from each milking" taste test has worked so far but I'd love some kind of "official" test I can do, especially when I start milking 3.
> ...


read "Devil in the Milk" or go to http://a2milk.com/ It's a good place to start. From what I understand - New Zealand is quietly switching their cows to A2/A2... when they get that done, I wonder if A2 will suddenly become much more important in the science reports.

I don't know of a home test kit - I take my milk to the lab that also tests my wellwater. Both tests together cost about $40.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are some posts from TFC 
http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=a2&action=display&thread=34632
concerning the A1/A2 question. 
Hubby asks if this is a real issue, or a backdoor politicans control of milk with regulations following. Who is prospering because of these studies? Is this a real health concern?
here is a link about Beta Casein http://www.betacasein.org/index.php/pi_pageid/97
Would like to know who is funding the group-


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think anyone is prospering over it right now except a few individuals that sell the milk to the public. NZ in fact, has surpressed the studies for quite a while. 

I look at my 50 yr old body and wonder if A2 will make any real difference for me. Now DS and DGK......?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

We considered adding a small milk cow to raise beef to our homestead, so we had heard about the A2/A2 testing and were intrigued.

I was actually reading this blog today about the A2 test.
http://antiquityoaks.blogspot.com/2010/10/patently-insane.html


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice thoughts -I wish she had printed her sources. I had my cow tested and no one has come after me to say I can have/use/sell her milk since they own the test. 

From the blog:


> Supposedly all mammals had only A2 genes until a few thousand years ago, and then there was a mutation that caused some cows to start producing A1. I'd love to know how they figured out what was in cows milk a few thousand years ago, since this test was just developed. Anyway, if A1 is responsible for all those diseases, then why didn't the incidence of those diseases go up when cows started producing A1 thousands of years ago? Why have those diseases only sky-rocketed in the last generation? If those diseases have anything to do with dairy consumption, maybe it has more to do with how dairies have changed in the last generation.


Interesting questions - anyone have an answer? I dont think A1 is responsible alone for all those diseases, but I can believe it to be a contributer. People in my family in the 1800's didn't drink milk like my family today does. What about your family?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

My dad's family was big on goat's milk. I'm not quite sure about my mom's family. Mom has never been big on dairy products. 

I do think it could be a factor, but I think there are so many variables in the average persons diet that it would be hard to pinpoint any one thing (alternative sweeteners, HFCS, pesticides used on crops, etc). I think overall health declines because EVERYTHING we put in our bodies has declined in quality, IMO. 

I think it's just scary that small producers can't advertise A2 milk without possible penalty from a corporation. It would make sense for the corporation to build up hype about the A2 milk, own the patent, and when the demand for A2 milk goes up, they have a way of profiting from ANYONE that tries to market their product as such. For many homesteaders, this wouldn't make much of a difference, as we don't produce for anything other than our own consumption. For small dairy farmers trying to make a living filling the health conscientious niche, it could be problematic.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Now, that makes sense- how dairys have changed. I would imagine that dairy practices and what cows eat (GMO corn, routine antibiotics, etc) has changed drastically. 
I guess I'm kind of spooky of Big Brother, after that incident (another one) with Morningland Dairy- Emily, Ozarkjewels here, has been such a help to so many of us, sure hate to see that stuff going on. (did you read the article in the latest Countryside?) 
For my family, I would rather have them use the A2 when possible- until more is known. (for us, that means drink more goat's milk)


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not sure How any company could claim proprietary rights and a gene mutation (or lack thereof). It's not like they created A2 milk, right? A2's not new, it's what was around before the A1 mutation. I thought the proprietary issue was about the test itself and who was authorized to perform it. Seemed like only the New Zealand company and UCDavis so far? 

I must have missed the part were someone can penalize a small producer for selling A2 milk. I'll go back and see if I can find where that's stated....


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, I found it in the blog. Now I'm trying to see where she got that quote.......A2 site or UCDavis testing site. Glad I don't have anything else to do....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it is more of a royalty thing - we coined the phrase and if you want to use it - you will need to pay.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

From the A2 Corporation website.

_a2 Corporation is listed on the altenative market (NZAX) of the New Zealand Exchange. The company owns and commercialises intellectual property that enables the identification of cattle for the production and subsequent marketing of a2 Milk&#8482;.
_
_a2 Corporation Ltd receives royalty income from sales of a2 Milk&#8482; products and shares in the profits or losses of associates and subsidiaries formed for those purposes. The company has entered into business and licensing partnerships to bring a2 Milk &#8482; to the market in New Zealand, Australia, Korea and the United States, and is negotiating arrangements in other markets._

_Although still in its developmental phase, a2 Corporation has developed a solid base of loyal consumers who support the beliefs from which a2 Milk&#8482; arose. _

http://www.a2corporation.com/index.php/page/6

So you have to pay them to sell any A2 milk products.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

InHisName - you might be able to find a cheaper source for tests for somatic cell/plate counts. If there are any commercial dairies near you, you could ask them the name of the plant they sell to, call, & ask if they would test your milk & what they would charge. You may even be able to drop off the sample at the nearby dairy, (labeled & chilled of course) for the milk hauler to deliver. A 1/4 to a 1/2 cup is all they need.


----------

